
Apache Geode (incubating) first ASF release is out: grab it while supplies last - apache_rvs
http://geode.incubator.apache.org/releases/
======
crudbug
I am looking at Geode to replace our Cassandra test cluster. Is Geode good for
a Time series usecase ?

Do you have a roadmap/ ETA ? for the 1.0 GA. Any good architecture
documentation & how to guide for Java ?

------
metatype
Here are some presentations explain the technology:
[http://www.slideshare.net/apachegeode](http://www.slideshare.net/apachegeode)

------
apache_rvs
If you need ideas on what you can do with Geode, here's a few of our past
hackathons [http://ambitious-apps.devpost.com/](http://ambitious-
apps.devpost.com/)

------
GregChase
Awesome news! In case you don't know - this is the technology that first
started as GemFire, the in-memory data grid.

------
alexnewman
When would I use this vs kudu?

~~~
apache_rvs
Geode is orthogonal to Kudu, here's the IoT'ish like architecture diagram that
can help understand where Geode fits a little bit better [http://pivotal-open-
source-hub.github.io/StockInference-Spar...](http://pivotal-open-source-
hub.github.io/StockInference-Spark/)

------
leonardwalstad
great product running in many organizations, this is an excellent development

------
leonardwalstad
great product that is running in production in many organizations

------
quitada
Nice!

------
echobravo
woot woot!

